# Random Slowdowns / "Warm" reboots



## jaffo (Sep 28, 2011)

My Droid Charge is running GummyCharged Gbe 2.1 (see screenshot below for the "about" screen)

View attachment 14012


When I first put this version of GummyCharged on my phone, it worked really well. Since then, it has started to get slow. At times it will get laggy - taking a long time to launch apps or switch between them. I can't seem to track down a pattern. Sometimes the slowdown will suddenly go away and it'll operate normally. Other times, it will do a "warm" boot (going back to the purple gummycharged animated boot screen and booting from there.) Sometimes I'll be using my Charge for various tasks (listening to music, texting, emailing) and it'll work fine for hours. Then with no explanation, it will start acting this way. Sometimes it will be so unresponsive, that I just have to hold the power button in and reboot it.

This is all vague, I know - if I could get more specific, I would.

Is anyone else experiencing similar performance? Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## jaffo (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, I decided to try out InfinityROM. So far, so good. I've had less random FC's and I have yet to see a random "warm boot." My launcher has restarted a couple of times, but so far it has happened much less often.

The best way I can describe my previous problems is that it seems like the system was slowly "decaying." When I first installed Gummy, everything was great. Then, as time went on, it just slowed down and started crashing more and more.

So, I'm a few days in to Infinity and everything is OK so far. Now all I can do is wait as time passes to see if it "decays" as my old installation of Gummy.

I've got to say, though, that Infinity seems to boot much quicker, and overall seems snappier.


----------



## lpsquall (Jun 25, 2011)

I've always experienced a warm reboot issue. I recently flashed tweakstock v1.1 (which is by far the best rom I've used) and i encountered a warm reboot. Sometimes my device completely turns off and I need to power it on again. I think it's a device issue.


----------



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, technically, hot boots (reboots that do not reload the kernel) are a software issue, so to blame in on the device itself isn't entirely fair.

As the the "decay" and random slowness, I recommend running either an aggressive or balanced setting on V6 supercharger. It may not help with your particular issue, but it certainly seems to have kept my device running smoothly after extended use without wiping everything and starting over.


----------



## Fryguy101 (Oct 14, 2011)

jaffo said:


> Well, I decided to try out InfinityROM. So far, so good. I've had less random FC's and I have yet to see a random "warm boot." My launcher has restarted a couple of times, but so far it has happened much less often.
> 
> The best way I can describe my previous problems is that it seems like the system was slowly "decaying." When I first installed Gummy, everything was great. Then, as time went on, it just slowed down and started crashing more and more.
> 
> ...


The problem is related to the TSM Parts, from what I remember. If you get Infinity w/ TSM, the problems will still occur, although I think most of it was sorted out. I'm running Infinity w/o TSM...

I have vague recollections that it had something to do with not being able to build the kernel from source, so with the GB kernel finally being sorted out, both issues will likely be fixed in the next version of Gummycharged and (if my memory is correct and it too is affected) the Infinity w/ TSM.


----------



## jaffo (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, I've noticed some "decay" in my phone since I switched to Infinity. Overall I like the ROM and so far, the "decay" has been the least annoying on this one.

I think I may try TweakStock this weekend.


----------



## Bad Bimr (Sep 6, 2011)

Was running Gummy and after a while the phone was so slow it became unusable even with V6 supercharger. Switched to Infinity w/out TSM and it's not as bad but I still get slow downs and lag but no warm boots. I have yet to try V6 Supercharger on this ROM as I am have my fingers crossed we will have a working ICS ROM soon.

I am also running Fancy widgets, Go Launcher and Go SMS Pro could this cause the slow downs? When I check the running programs there are always 5-10 that I never use. On a side note my emails never push unless I "refresh" or sometimes a reboot is needed.


----------



## cb894121 (Sep 12, 2011)

I used infinity w/out tsm for a while ran great but since I wanted a good ics theme I switched to tweakstock and. Manually debloated and this thing is blazing fast

On top of that I'm running the most aggressive setting on "6 supercharger (makes an enormous difference on any rom or any phone)... Don't forget to do the second step wherewithal runs the second script in the background...

I also sped up transitions wth spare parts, use adw ex Aaaand I think that's it

I've also been overclocking as of late which had actually increased performance for a bit

Definitely try that supercharger though

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## jaffo (Sep 28, 2011)

So, last night I switched to TweakStock and so far so good. I'm going to give it a week or so to see if I experience the same "decay" I have with other ROMS. Though, from what I'm seeing from others I have high hopes.

I might have to check out this V6 Supercharger I keep hearing about.

I certainly hope I don't have to go thru all this with ICS when/if it becomes available....


----------



## m0unds (Sep 4, 2011)

I've had pretty good luck using the Balanced or Multi-tasking (iirc) setting - when I used aggressive, I ended up with issues with background tasks being terminated (playing music, touchdown sync, plume notifications).


----------



## lpsquall (Jun 25, 2011)

jaffo said:


> So, last night I switched to TweakStock and so far so good. I'm going to give it a week or so to see if I experience the same "decay" I have with other ROMS. Though, from what I'm seeing from others I have high hopes.
> 
> I might have to check out this V6 Supercharger I keep hearing about.
> 
> I certainly hope I don't have to go thru all this with ICS when/if it becomes available....


I strongly recommend you use V6 Suercharger. I installed the script yesterday and I've noticed huge improvements overall. Most importantly I haven't experienced a reboot yet.


----------



## lpsquall (Jun 25, 2011)

lpsquall said:


> I strongly recommend you use V6 Supercharger. I installed the script yesterday and I've noticed huge improvements overall. Most importantly I haven't experienced a reboot yet.


Guess I spoke to soon. Experienced my first reboot. I still recommend V6 Supercharge though.


----------



## jaffo (Sep 28, 2011)

So far, things have been fantastic with my phone. I'm waiting until I see some "decay" before I try supercharger (or anything else.) If it ain't broke, don't fix it....


----------

